

Pomodoro Technique - pykello
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomodoro_Technique

======
michaelcampbell
I've made a go with this; I'm trying to combine it with GTD, which seems to be
working well enough for me.

I like the physical timer with the ticking, actually; it does seem to help me
focus a bit. Can't use that in my office, but most of the time I work from my
home and there it works well.

Like any time management technique, one must have the force of will to manage
one's time. That's where I fall down sometimes, but this at least provides me
a "hook" on which to focus, and is fairly easily understood.

